# bully is gone...



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

After noticing the blue bully was terrorizing the other tankmates I returned her for a Kenyi. Wish me luck, will post pics soon.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good luck, will wait for pics!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep an eye on your bumblebee and in a bit your Auratus could make the rest seem like baby kitties lol. Just be prepared to move their rocks and if you stay on top of it all will work out.


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

I rearrange the caves and what not every other week or so... And other than the typical chasing they get along great sofar


----------

